# Polly (R.I.P.)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all - I was hoping for a relaxed chilled out day today spent tinkering with the SS1 in the spring sunshine. I got an indication that I probably wouldn't be having that sort of day when I got home from work yesterday afternoon only to find that my cat Polly had thrown up violently in various locations (her tray not being one of them) around the house. She was still in some distress so I rang the vet & took her in straightaway - whilst there she had a bloodtest which revealed that she had severe kidney failure & the throwing up was a result of that. The vet was fantastic & spelt out the various options - saying that she could be put on dialysis (to flush her kidneys out) but that wouldn't make her kidneys work again, she could be put to sleep straightaway or we could bring her home & think on the matter for a few days.

Well I woke up this morning & Polly wasn't really interested in anything, tried drinking but didn't drink much, tried eating but didn't eat much & really just stayed curled up in her bed - she just wasn't herself & not a happy cat at all. So I made the heartbreaking decision to have her put to sleep.

I'd been owned by her for 17 years & she was 18 when she died - she's been a constant & great friend to me through all the good & bad times.

I grew up around cats but whenever they've died they've always been someone elses (my Mum & dads or my sisters) so I never realised how much it hurts. I miss her like blazes & our house seems very empty without her.

Polly 1993 - 2011


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Paul. 

RIP Polly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You have my deepest sympathy Paulus, it's a horrible thing to go through. RIP little lady.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Paul,

a good innings though,

Kind regards Martin

TYPO


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of this


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Deepest sympathy Paul

RIP Polly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very sorry to hear about this Paul, she looked like a lovely cat.I know from experience it`s a horrible decision to have to make but it was the right one for her.

RIP Polly


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a tough break. Sorry, I know how you feel.


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your news. I have 2 cats and both are so unique and very much part of the family. Best Wishes, Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sad news Paul.  Still, she did have a good run run with a loving owner, not a bad life. :thumbsup: Give a good life to another cat asap.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of this.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that chap. Are you going to take a leaf out of Cammy's book and jump straight back in with another moggie?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Paul,

Never usually post on these threads as it brings too many memories back to me about the loss of our first cat. She wandered into our house and stayed for about 9 years. I didn't speak to anybody for about 2-days - so much for the big Geordie shipbuilder (LOL). Itâ€™s been 9 years since and 'the sparks' still gets mentioned in our house.

It's a very upsetting time - so best wishes and there is a little rescue cat out there that is going to get a good home and a fine life.

George


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Losing a pet is just as bad and sometimes worse than losing a family member. RIP Polly.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Commiserations as I know exactly how you feel having had my dog put to sleep last week after he had a massive stroke. The home just doesn't feel complete without them.

Alasdair


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

AbingtonLad said:


> Sorry to hear that chap. Are you going to take a leaf out of Cammy's book and jump straight back in with another moggie?


Many thanks for all the replies - they really have helped me at a very upsetting time.

We're not going to get another cat straightaway. We're often working evenings & weekends at the theatre and we've just bought a property on the coast which we're going to be renting out. We'd like to stay at the new house to but I'm not sure taking a cat somewhere new for a week, & then uprooting it again to bring it home, would be fair on either the cat or the people staying at the house. We could leave the cat with my Sister or Mum & Dad but again I don't think this would be fair on a new cat - also my sister is busy herself & my mum & dad are both getting on a bit & already have a cat of their own so adding another into the mix for a short while might just ead to unneccesary stress for them & the cats. So I think we're probably going to leave it a few months & see how we feel then. I certainly would like another as I've grown up around cats & love them to bits. Gillian (my wife) has never really had pets but she grew to love Polly & was just as upset as me yesterday.

When we get another you will all be the first to know


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Paul, only just seen your sad news.....it is suprising just how much these small furry things get inside you and just how much we miss them. My thoughts are with you of course.

This reminds me now I have to go and shout at our vet tomorrow morning, earlier this week we received a final demand from the vet for a blood test....annoying thing is that this was done the day after out little Widget passed away at home.....we rang the vet up and told him Widget had died and the vet said he would cancel the blood test (which the sample was taken the day before he died). The letter brought it back, and I shall have a talk with the vet about his billing system!









We too decided not to get another cat.....at least for a while, just wouldn't seem fair to poor little Widget.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear the bad news Paul, it can really hit hard with pets as they are such a part of the family. You and your wife take care and see how you feel about getting another when the house situation is sorted.


----------

